# String came off my BowTech Assassin last night!



## Crash_Pilot (Jan 8, 2011)

So, last night I was adjusting my peep on my assassin and as I was letting the string down it popped off the top cam. I have no clue how this happened because I did not release the string(i.e. dry fire the bow). I'm still trying to replay what happened in my head. Did I torque the string or something to make it come off the cam? I was using my release and *NOT* my fingers.

I'm curious to know if anyone has ever experienced this. I'm hoping no damage is done to the bow as I have only had it a couple months. Hopefully all it needs is to be put on a press and put the string back on the cam.


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe a tight grip when letting down and rolled off the edge of the cam. Any lean on the cams?? .02


----------



## Crash_Pilot (Jan 8, 2011)

I took the bow to my local bow shop and I apparently torqued the bow to much in one direction. Doesn't look like there was any damage to the bow. :teeth:


----------



## Elipapa (Apr 16, 2011)

I did the same thing to my PSE. I was letting it down, I torqued it slightly and derailed the string. You were fortunate. My string broke and the bow fell apart. I have a bowtech now which can be just as susceptible to derailment. Here's a little video that can explain everthing! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJoxJJjcQFU


----------



## speedway440 (Feb 8, 2010)

A couple things help prevent this. Always have an arrow nocked when drawing a bow, have a bowsling and an opened hand to prevent torque. In all fairness, these things happen when you handle equipment enough.. and we all probably play with them too much... The manufacturers just keep making them prettier...cant help........it..


----------

